# D600 AE bracketing



## molested_cow

This is a HDR-specific question so I am posting it here as opposed to equipment forum.

The D600 AE bracketing shoots 2, 3 frames at 1/3 EV, 1/2 EV, 2/3 EV, 1 EV, 2 EV steps. Compared to the D700 that does 2, 3, 5, 7 frames at 1/3 EV, 1/2 EV, 2/3 EV, 1 EV steps.

For HDR purposes, although I normally go for 5 frames at 1EV steps, there were situations where I went for 7 frames (such as scenes where I am shooting directly into the sun). To me, I love all the features on the D600. It's everything I wanted. Full frame, light weight, excellent video feature etc. However I could not wait any longer and got the D700 more than a year ago. The D700 is a GREAT camera, just a little too heavy for traveling and lacks video feature.

The D600, however, makes me think twice on its AE bracketing feature. I really wish it has the same spec as the D700. Am I asking too much? For HDR photos, do you guys think 2-3 frames is too lacking?


----------



## Derrel

I am by NO MEANS an HDR expert...but the sensor capabilities of the D600 are extremely high...I think its post-processing recovery capabilities are going to be significantly better than the D700's. Look at the DYnamic Range of the D600, and the color bit depth...WOW, what a sensor! Anyway...yeah...I think that HDR limitation is one Nikon felt was a way to differentiate between the D600 at 2k and the D800 at 3k...ya know??? (Am I just trying to convince *myself* to *pull the trigger on a D600* that I really don't need, but _really,really,really_ want??...hmmm...I might be!)


----------



## molested_cow

Haha, but seriously, it's an electronic feature ( maybe I am wrong). I think it's a matter of programming as opposed a different mechanical/electronic component. Marketing tactic to charge that much more for a software difference should only be used on consumer products, like point and shoot cameras.

May be Nikon should have empty buttons on the camera to imply to customers that "See! That's what you are missing for not shelving out the extra $900 on a D800!!!"


----------



## 480sparky

Somewhere, someone has posted how to use the U1 and U2 features to get 9 frames on the D7000.  Since the D600 is basically a D7000 with an FX sensor, I'm sure the same procedure would work.

Basically, you set U1 for -5EV and U2 for +5 EV. Or something like that.


----------



## molested_cow

Alright, time for some shameless self-promotion.

This image was shot right at a setting sun. Yes, some cloud cover, but bright point light source nonetheless.






And this, which I've posted countless times, was taken pointing at the sun as well while the rest of the canyon was almost pitch black.





You think the D600's incredible sensor can capture enough details with just 2-3 frames at say 1EV steps?
Perhaps it's so good that 2EV steps can do just as well?


----------



## molested_cow

480sparky said:


> Somewhere, someone has posted how to use the U1 and U2 features to get 9 frames on the D7000.  Since the D600 is basically a D7000 with an FX sensor, I'm sure the same procedure would work.
> 
> Basically, you set U1 for -5EV and U2 for +5 EV. Or something like that.



I see. Which means I will have to touch the camera and allow time to switch user settings. It should work in most scenarios, but I also find certain situations where I need to fire the burst of shots as quickly as possible to avoid too much movement in the scene, such as people movements in far distance.


----------



## 480sparky

Found it!  Click here.


----------



## Derrel

molested_cow said:
			
		

> You think the D600's incredible sensor can capture enough details with just 2-3 frames at say 1EV steps?
> Perhaps it's so good that 2EV steps can do just as well?



WHAT I AM SAYING is that the D600 tests out as having two more FULL Exposure Value's worth of dynamic range capability, compared to your D700. As well as higher color depth, or color richness. And, double the data count in every file. And all this is based on ONE, single exposure. So.....

DxOMark - Compare cameras side by side

You need to be smart about how/where you "favor" the bracket, based on the scene's tonal values...if you bias the baseline reading, there ought not to be too many problems. Remember--this camera has TWO full f/stop's MORE DR than your D600. And, you're going to be doing a three-shot bracket AND you will have twice the data to begin working with. You are moving up significantly in terms of capabilities from the D700. I don't want to appear to be disparaging the D700's sensor, but the D600 is on a "*whole 'nother level*", as the man says...


----------



## timethief

I have read a ton of reviews from people experienced with nikon products that have bought and used the d600 and they all seem to agree that the dynamic range of the d600 is unparalleled.
I am still trying to justify this price. I know the price is as low as it gets for full frame, but I was hoping for a price below the 2k range. As if that wasn't bad enough, the price is around 2330$ (yes body only) where i live.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

Molested Cow, welcome to the world of artificial firmware limitation to line the pockets of camera manufacturers. Namely, welcome to world of every Canon shooter who's interested in HDR that doesn't own a 5D Mark III or better:

Auto Exposure Bracketing by camera model


----------



## mjhoward

Derrel said:


> Am I just trying to convince *myself* to *pull the trigger on a D600* that I really don't need, but _really,really,really_ want??...hmmm...I might be!



Do it Derrel!  You know you're gonna eventually anyway!


----------



## Jvhennings

What software do you use for HDR. I  just getting into this. Awesome pictures


----------

